
Supposedly, You can't use the term 'Woo' in a domain name -- Help!!! - woorefugee
I just got a cease and desist from a law firm representing Automattic for using the term &#x27;Woo&#x27; in my domain name... Not even sure what to do! Help!
======
ScottBurson
I see... they bought a company called WooCommerce a couple of years ago [0].

I think your choices are (a) find a different domain name or (b) talk to an
attorney. You don't say what your site does, but if it's very different from
e-commerce, you might be able to successfully fight this [1]. You will need a
lawyer, though, and some amount of money.

Good luck!

[0] [https://ma.tt/2015/05/woomattic/](https://ma.tt/2015/05/woomattic/)

[1] [http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/is-it-trademark-
infri...](http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/is-it-trademark-infringement)

~~~
woorefugee
Thanks for the information, it's appreciated. Guess I am going to have to hire
a lawyer.

Part of the problem is that we distribute official WooCommerce extensions
under the GPL General Public License... It's a legal grey area for sure.

------
pmontra
You should ask a lawyer and that costs money, unless Automattic did a
McMansion and people will help you for free. But nobody will know unless you
tell us your domain and what kind of services you provide there.

~~~
woorefugee
The site in question is; [https://woorefugee.com](https://woorefugee.com)

